# Picture of me...holding Bruiser



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

Bruiser loves to lay on his back and be held. We have always "scooped" him up off the floor. He his completely relaxed and will lay in my arms like a baby......funny guy! He always "yelps" when you reach down and pick him up under his chest. :roll: So....if you want to hold Bruiser, you have to "bend and scoop"!  

sandra


----------



## MYCHIBABY (Apr 26, 2005)

Oh...how funny that is. Taco hates that position. And he doesn't like being picked up at all.


----------



## SC (Oct 15, 2004)

Oh how cute! Chi's can be so funny. :wink: 

It's so nice to see a pic of you and put a face with a name. You're very pretty.


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

:shock: Sandra you are beauitful!!!! And little boy is amazing!


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

Thanks  Today is my 34th Wedding Anniversary!! My Husband and I went to a "elegant" restuarant and made "goo goo" eyes at each other! :wink:


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

You are very pretty...elegant is the word I am looking for...

Congratulations! I hope I get to that point one day...

On July 5, I will have been married 5 months! hehehe...


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

sjc said:


> Thanks  Today is my 34th Wedding Anniversary!! My Husband and I went to a "elegant" restuarant and made "goo goo" eyes at each other! :wink:


So you were married at the age of 10???? :wink:


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

Rachael....actually we got married when we just turned 18 :shock: So, not to much past ten :wink:


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

Great photo! 

Lola llikes to be held like that, too!


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Awww...how cute! My aunt and uncle's chihuahua, Chewie, LOVES sleeping on his back. My uncle even showed me footage he recorded of Chewie when he was asleep...he looked too hilarious!


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Sandra you are beautiful! Don't take offense, but you do NOT look your age at all! :wink: 

Bruiser is so funny! :lol:


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

Thanks Kari! Not offended......very flattered!!!


----------



## P-Nut (Dec 1, 2004)

How cute


----------



## xfayex (Apr 4, 2005)

" " 
I agree with everyone!


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

lol so cute you and Bruiser are adorable - ozzy loves to lay in your arms like a baby too :lol:


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Kari said:


> Sandra you are beautiful! Don't take offense, but you do NOT look your age at all! :wink:
> 
> Bruiser is so funny! :lol:


Kari, I know you're fairly young but someday you will understand there's no way Sandra could possibly have taken offense.


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

Rachael.....You are so right! :wink: However, "Hot flashes" have a way of keeping me "Humble"!! :wink:


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

What a great pic. You are very attractive, and one of those people the camera just seems to love! 

From that pic, I honestly would have guessed your age at around 35 - 40. Whatever you're doing, keep it up gal, 'cause you look great.


----------



## stefania (Apr 16, 2005)

This is too cute ,i gotta say you do lok very fancy and young for your age not saying you are old  :wave:


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

34th anniversary ?? that's not possible .......

i'm not kidding i would have guessed you were a thirty-forty something :? 
but i knew you were older,so i had you pictured entirely different

bruiser i so funny  

kisses nat


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Rachael Polachek said:


> Kari said:
> 
> 
> > Sandra you are beautiful! Don't take offense, but you do NOT look your age at all! :wink:
> ...


Yes I am still young, 25. :wink: Sometimes people get offended for no reason on here, so I often throw that sentence in!


----------



## nikki&paris (May 30, 2005)

:shock: :shock: :shock: Wowser...you are gorgeous!! I love the photo of you and Bruiser...he looks so relaxed knowing he's in good hands (Mom's of course!). How sweet. :love5:


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

Thanks again everyone! Boy, you guys have made my whole week!!  

Stefania----Its o.k. sweatheart, I'am old! :lol: 

age is just a number anyway! I have a incredible Husband, two handsome sons and three great Chihuahuas!!! What else does one need??? :wink: 


sandra


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

To look as good as you do you must have had an excellent marriage! I have read that stressful marriages make women age faster. :?


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

OMG my two would never do that, its amazing  :shock: 

Happy anniversary........ :wave:


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

Kari said:


> I have read that stressful marriages make women age faster. :?


 is that my problem? :lol:


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

wow time is on your side! i hope to "age" as wonderful as you! like fine wine


----------



## maureen (May 9, 2004)

Rachael Polachek said:


> sjc said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks  Today is my 34th Wedding Anniversary!! My Husband and I went to a "elegant" restuarant and made "goo goo" eyes at each other! :wink:
> ...


 Lol, you took the exact words right out of my mouth!!!  

Beautiful pic. And Happy Anniversary! ccasion5:


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

Happy Anniversary. That is an adorable pic. Auggie hates being on his back unless he rolls over for you to rub his tummy


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

Great pic of the two of you! And congrats on being married for 34 years!! That's awesome! I agree with everyone, you definitely don't look your age! :wave:


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

Mandy---what a sweet thing say!  

Maureen---Thanks! for the sweet comments!  

guess I will have to post more pictures..... :wink:


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

Happy Anniversary, Sandra!! Wow, 34 years - I can't even imagine that... I have been married for 15 and it's about to kill me :? Life has been very kind to you.... you look so FABULOUS!!!!! Wow, would never have guessed your age.... you look like your in your 30's - what's your secret??

OH, by the way, Bruiser is a real cutie laying there like that... Mia has a hissy fit if I lay her like...


----------



## xKoozex (Jun 27, 2005)

Kooze hates being put on his back, he stiffs up and gets scared, so I never try to cradle him on his back


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

That's so funny! Great picture! He looks like he's smiling!!! :lol:


----------

